# My Fuzzy Lulu. Help!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:frusty:
I just don't know what's up with Lulu lately. Her hair is real fine, fuzzy, cottony or something. It matts terrible and we are fighting all the time about combing. I got all the CC combs, brushes, etc trying to fix this. My groomer does her and she even comes home fuzzier, if possible. It's almost like a cat's real fine fur. ONLY FINER. Does anyone have any suggestions? Today after combing I put a tiny bit of hair oil on my palms and rubbed lightly over her to try to get it to settle down. No real help.
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Have you tried deep conditioning her hair with coat handler or something? 

When you say "lately" has something recently changed? Like the weather is dry or is she blowing coat, etc? Sometimes static (from brushing/combing) can make the hair cooky and poofy, coat handler makes an anti static leave in conditioner spray.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is frizzy, almost like a poodle in some spots. My hair frizzes too so I may try the stuff I use, it's Burt's Bees Farmers Hand Salve. My sister is my hairdresser and she told me to use it. I thought she was crazy but it works so I may give it a try on Scoot too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carole,
Quincy back and rear is kinda cottony too----I found if I give him a soak(in warm water and coat handler conditioner) for a few minutes it really seems to help. I started giving a bath one week and then just soak him the next time just doing every other time,it hasn't been as bad. You might want to try it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What is this "coat handler" you guys are mentioning? Where do you get it, what is it called, exactly?

I'd like to know how the Burt's Bees Farmers hand salve works, too, and where you get that. When I visited Idaho with Tucker, his hair was giving off enough electricity we could have almost powered the house lights off him!

Thanks!
Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sheri,
It is a brand name--Coat Handlers. If you go to PetEdge.com and look you will find it. I believe there is only one and it is blue. You can leave it in or wash it out. I usually wash most of it out,but am not thorough...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- are you still feeding her the fish oil tablets? You could also try floating her coat. That makes Dora more silky in texture. I would be careful with oil though as it attracts dirt and then causes coat breakage.

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we need pictures Carole, to be able to really help you out. Jasper has gone through periods of fuzziness. then things that work the best for me is Pantene Blonde Expressions shampoo and conditioner (platinum sand dune-- the others aren't as good)

I also really like CC silk spirits (but it is important to use it while still wet)

But believe it or not the best leave in conditioner/detangler I have found to defuzz is

Nova Pearls power moisturizing spray. I also use it while damp-- it leaves them both really silky. and then I use it again in hard to brush areas when I brush him. I don't love the smell, a little too baby powdery but I love the results-- and you can get it right at petco or petsmart

http://www.tomlyn.com/pages/pr_shamp_10.html


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ Tori's been more of a "poof ball" too, since the Santa Anas have taken over the past few weeks. I've used the Coat Handler conditioner and hardly rinsed any out. It really has made a difference. I've started giving her the fish oil (from Costco :biggrin1, too. Boy, is she loving it! I'm hoping it will help get rid of the frizzy look from the inside out.

I also use CH anti-static detangler for her daily brushings.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*does it help stop them from itching too?*

both coat handler and the fish oil?

Darn Santa Anas are driving Miss Daisy nuts!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda~ Tori doesn't have any itching issues, so I can't answer that. But, she has been very frizzy and static-y. Poor thing, I'd say 8 out of 10 times someone goes to touch her lately, she gets shocked by the static buildup. Today I took a fabric softener sheet and rubbed it all over her (thank you new "Nose to Tail" grooming book for that hint) It really seemed to help.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks all. Maybe it is the dry air. I will try the coat handler (I wonder if they sell it around here). She has snubbed her nose recently at the fish oil but I'm going to try to get her to lick it again. Missy, I'll do some pics later.
Carole


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Thanks all. Maybe it is the dry air. I will try the coat handler (I wonder if they sell it around here). She has snubbed her nose recently at the fish oil but I'm going to try to get her to lick it again. Missy, I'll do some pics later.
> Carole


Carole

It's worth it to get the Coat Handler, even if you have to buy it online and pay shipping. We have very dry air here, and when I first got Saydee her whole butt was a cottony bunch of dry mats. CH conditioner has helped Saydee's coat sooo much. I use it full strength on dry spots (her two colors differ in texture) and then I also add it to a pitcher of water and rinse her in it after shampooing. I guess it's the impatient groomer's version of "floating" her coat! She feels kind of slimy when I go to wrap her in a towel but by the time I've dried her, she's totally silky soft. It seems to last until the next bathtime, but I also have a little spray bottle I use to soften up spots when daily brushing. I love it! I'm totally getting a gallon next time.

I also like Nature's Select Plum Silky shampoo. It helps with the cottony texture as well. Plus it smells delicious!

I also think the salmon oil helps. It's definately helped with her dry skin. She used to be a little flaky, but not since I've used the salmon oil consistently. I just mix it in her food and thankfully she doesn't seem to notice it.


----------

